# What you need to do business in Las Vegas



## sks447 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hello Tshirt Ninjas. I hope this will help somebody out. 
This is what I found out that you need to legally do business in Las Vegas.

1-First thing I did was *trademark* the Russian Roulette Clothing Logo. This is actually optional but I suggest it to protect your brand from the get go. 

United States Patent and Trademark Office 

It costs around $300.00 and takes some time but dont get ripped off and pay a lawyer thousands of dollars when you can do it yourself. I got through the process by myself and I am no legal expert but with a little tenacity you will be fine.

2-*Get incorporated*. I chose the LLC option. Its simple, plus it will protect you from lawsuits if someone decides to sue you for some reason. I paid a lawyer to do this. He got me the business license and incorporated into a LLC with a EIN number for about $1300.00. It was a deal (I believe) and I know it was done right. I used Robert Johnson at Nevada Trust Attorney, Forming Nevada Corporation Tell him Matt from Russian Roulette Clothing sent you!

3-*Get a Tax Id number, also known as a resell license, resellers permit*, whatever.....its all the same.

You need this in order to avoid paying tax to your screenprinters or when buying supplies or for selling your shirts to stores. The store needs this number on file for legal reasons. Alot of events want you to have this so they know you are legit and paying the state tax for your sales. I know paying tax sucks but its part of the business. You then pay tax quarterly to the State of Nevada. This Tax Id number will run you about $115.00 at the Grant Sawyer building which is by Cashman Field.

4-Now you can do events, sell your merch to stores or whatever and you are much better off than you were before! Legal and Legit.

I hope this helps someone because I know this can be a confusing biz and the last thing you need is to be screwed with when you are trying to focus on things like selling and designing shirts!

Last thing these guys are good people to work with:

Tell them Matt from Russian Roulette Clothing sent you!

Action Imprinting 
- screen printing (ask for Ney)

BCE Designs coming soon! 
- heat pressing (ask for Brian)

Lastly here is my site:
Russian Roulette Clothing

Feedback always welcome! Thanks!


----------



## amarquett (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi, I know this post is very old, but I have a question for ya! I live in the LV area and was thinking of buying shirts to print on locally. Do you buy locally or have an online source? Thanks!


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

the local mill in vegas is imprintswholesale. you need a resell permit and tax id to get an account.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

Las Vegas or otherwise, the steps to get started are about the same. You need an EIN from the IRS so you're not giving your Social Security number to everyone. You need a state resale license for paying sales tax (or avoiding it on resale goods) for your state. Ideally, you should get a local business license.

The OP was lucky in that Nevada is one of the cheapest states in the country to incorporate in. Even if you're out of state you can still incorporate in Nevada, though you'll need an agent of record residing there. That costs extra each year.

On trademarks and DIY: I'm all for the concept, but the reality is that self-registered marks are a giveaway that you're small fry, and likely to roll over in the event of infringement or challenge. It's best to have the name of an attorney on the application, which appears prominently in the search listing. You can still do most of the work yourself so you can save money, and then pay an attorney to briefly look it over so his or her name is the attorney of record.


----------



## amarquett (Jun 23, 2013)

I have my biz license and have just sent out paper work for resellers, I just wasn't sure what the best route to go with the shirts is. As far as picking them up from mill if its cheaper or has some kind of benefit... Thanks for all the good info!


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

customer pickup at imprintswholesale is no charge. it's located near 215 and rainbow. goodluck^^


----------



## platnumcn (Aug 5, 2013)

Yes, I believe that in most of the cases in the country, the concept of doing reselling and related tax stuffs are same all the time. There might be some addition to the law with different states, but the basic idea should be the same.


----------



## TUANISAPPAREL (Oct 14, 2012)

$1,300.00 for a business license and an LLC? Sounds like you got taken by your attorney! I am in vegas and I had my attorney do my trademark, LLC and EIN for right around $1,000



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using T-Shirt Forums


----------

